# Zinsser Bin 2, Soy based formula



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone tried this stuff? I have some seriously knotty wainscotting to prep and paint in the next week or so. Customer really doesn't like the idea of using regular BIN in the area after I stupidly described what the smell would be like.

Staff at the paint shop said they went to a primer seminar recently and the consensus was that this stuff was actually better than regular BIN which surprised me.

I loved the review of BIN Advanced that Jmays did a short while ago, but from the Zinsser/Rustoleum Canada website it's not a product they're carrying. Boo.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

PPG had their trade show today. Talked to the rustolium/Zinsser rep. I asked about advance an he changed the subject to the prep free mold primer. LOL. Then I asked for my steak knives. Its hard to beat the BIN and coverstain, but for waterbase stain blockers wb just doesn't work for everything. Tannin bleed through and oil stains waterbase is hit or miss.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hard to imagine the Bin 2 would be any less stinky than the original given that it's oil based. The regular Bin is pretty strong, but at least it dissipates quickly. Oil primers, even quick drying ones seem to have a longer lingering odor than alcohol based. Especially if there is a gas pilot light in the house, or any kind of open flame. That can exacerbate the odor tremendously and cause it to hang around for weeks. 

We did a job at the end of winter where the drywall guys had done popcorn removal and primed one ceiling with Coverstain. The whole place stank for two weeks after because of a pilot light on a gas fireplace. It's a weird phenomena, but very common. 

If no WB options are available, I would go with the regular Bin. Open up all the windows, use a couple fans to vent, and a half day after the priming is done you won't even know it happened.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah what people need to understand about regular Bin is that the smell dissipates rather quickly. I was told by a source in the know that the bin 2 was junk. I have never tried it myself. Just used the synthetic shellac over knotty wainscoting and it stuck really nicely. My guys said it seemed just like regular shellac except without the smell
Recently has to repaint knotty cabinets I primed with Smart prime and finished with Advsnce 3 years ago. The knots finally came through. They were stained / varnished but apparently not sealed enough before we painted them. Used regular BIN for those thus time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Anyone tried this stuff? I have some seriously knotty wainscotting to prep and paint in the next week or so. Customer really doesn't like the idea of using regular BIN in the area after I stupidly described what the smell would be like.
> 
> Staff at the paint shop said they went to a primer seminar recently and the consensus was that this stuff was actually better than regular BIN which surprised me.
> 
> I loved the review of BIN Advanced that Jmays did a short while ago, but from the Zinsser/Rustoleum Canada website it's not a product they're carrying. Boo.


Without knowing how other stuff works, I always lean toward a proven commodity, in this case B-I-N or 3 lb clear shellac. You goofed down speaking the smell, but you can recover by using a fan or two blowing OUT the windows so the stimulating alcohol aroma barely reaches the residents. 

IMO, go with a shellac based product until you have proved something else - in your own home :yes:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. No way do I want to use coverstain due to the serious lingering smell. I'm also not real keen on using a new, personally untested product in a customers home. I'll try and sell her on the fact that the odour of regular BIN does go away pretty quick. I suppose I could just spot prime the knots, but this wood has boatloads of them. Why bother spotting.

It has warmed up enough during the day that we could open windows. Going down to 0c tonight though. Lol. Hope Gough packed his long johns, he's north of me right now I think.

I wish Zinsser Canada would carry the Advanced BIN, but I've been to several stores and looked on the website. Nobody around here has even heard of it.

From what Damon said, I should steer clear of the soy BIN anyways. Few years ago on the last big oil job I did, my wife made me start using some soy based thinner she uses to clean her artist brushes. I tried it on my brushes. It didn't even touch the oil I was using. Murdered some really nice brushes.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Thanks guys. No way do I want to use coverstain due to the serious lingering smell. I'm also not real keen on using a new, personally untested product in a customers home. I'll try and sell her on the fact that the odour of regular BIN does go away pretty quick. I suppose I could just spot prime the knots, but this wood has boatloads of them. Why bother spotting.
> 
> *It has warmed up enough during the day that we could open windows. Going down to 0c tonight though. Lol. Hope Gough packed his long johns, he's north of me right now I think.*
> 
> ...


What a difference thousands of miles make. It has been in the 90"s here this week, and our lows are in the 70"s. I've been spraying an exterior and the paint dries very fast. It has almost been fun "watching paint dry." Although working in this heat can get to be pretty miserable.


----------

